# Trovoada no Barlavento Algarvio - 25/26 de Outubro de 2013



## ecobcg (26 Out 2013 às 22:55)

Boas.

A  noite de ontem e parte da madrugada de hoje, foram marcados por uma bela trovoada, que atingiu praticamente todo o Algarve. Ao final do dia, ao fazer umas fotos ao pôr-do-sol na zona de Carvoeiro, já se ouviam um "ribombar" contínuo no mar, embora ainda não se vislumbrasse nenhum clarão.

Depois de ficar de noite começou o festival, com muitos relâmpagos em várias direcções. Pena foi que nos locais de observação onde estive, quase que não se conseguia vislumbrar directamente os raios, mas apenas os clarões, e nalguns casos ainda estava um pouco longe dos mesmos. Ainda assim ainda deu para tentar umas fotos em vários locais, consoante a evolução da situação.

Ficam então aqui algumas fotos. Estou a ver se edito também um video porreiro, mais tarde coloco aqui também.

Um dos picos de reflectividade aqui na zona






À hora do almoço, depois da passagem de toda a chuva da manhã, avistava-se um céu fotogénico.






Ao pôr-do-sol, com a trovoada bem no horizonte ainda.





Fotos da trovoada



















































Álbum completo aqui ou com melhor qualidade no Flickr.

Espero que gostem. Ainda não foi aquela "grande noite" de festival eléctrico, boa para capturar grandes fotos (pelo menos nos locais onde estive), mas a minha vez há-de chegar.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2013 às 23:37)

Muito boas as fotos!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Out 2013 às 01:54)

Grandes fotos... ao mais alto nivel!


----------



## MSantos (27 Out 2013 às 15:19)

Grandes registos, parabéns!


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2013 às 19:49)

Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## nelson972 (27 Out 2013 às 20:29)

Boas fotos, sim!
E esse local no molhe era excelente, mas  muito exposto


----------



## ecobcg (29 Out 2013 às 22:13)

Ora aqui fica um pequeno vídeo desta trovoada.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT1CFdn-1t4"]Trovoada de 25 e 26 de Outubro de 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Out 2013 às 22:35)

Que belo regalo...bom videa


----------

